# Tax help in Brisbane



## timchet (Sep 29, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a tax service/acountant for personal tax that knows the ropes of paying Australian income tax (I need personal account only, not business) for non-residents. I am an American living and working in Brisbane. I am looking for an accountant in Brisbane who is familiar with non-residents (Americans) living in Australia paying Australian income tax. I am trying to figure out what i need to do to get my medicare levy back and whatever other taxes withheld that I am entitled to get back.

Thanks!

tim


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You are looking for a tax attorney or accountant in American who does taxes for Australians living in America, right?

Have you tried the Australian consulate? They might maintain a list of accountants or tax preparation professional.


----------



## timchet (Sep 29, 2008)

synthia said:


> You are looking for a tax attorney or accountant in American who does taxes for Australians living in America, right?
> 
> Have you tried the Australian consulate? They might maintain a list of accountants or tax preparation professional.


Sorry for not being clear. I am an American living and working in Brisbane. I am looking for an accountant in Brisbane who is familiar with non-residents (Americans) living in Australia paying Australian income tax. I am trying to figure out what i need to do to get my medicare levy back and whatever taxes withheld that I am entitled to get back.

thanks!

tim


----------



## bbw123 (May 19, 2009)

*Tax Accountantin brisbane*

We are located in Brisbane, an Tax accountant and Auditor.
Please visit our website bbwgroup c o m dot a u for more information


----------

